
Show HN: I Built an Improved “Google Alerts” for Hacker News - todsacerdoti
https://github.com/PipedreamHQ/pipedream/tree/master/components/hacker-news
======
todsacerdoti
Pipedream recently launched event source components [1] which enable
developers to turn any API into an event stream, for free, and the first
example component was RSS [2].

As an example, I’ve built an improved “Google Alerts” for Hacker News, which
enables you to instantly deploy a component that will emit a real time event
stream with any new stories or comments that match the supplied keyword(s).
The component is RSS based [3][4].

Once you deploy this event source, you can process the data programmatically
by:

\- building a workflow to run any Node.js code [5]

\- using pre-built functions [6] to send data to 100s of apps and destinations

\- listen for new items using SSE so you can run any code in your own app or

\- process items from an in batch using the REST API [7]

Of course, there are other cool tools for digesting HN data including AlertHN,
F5bot, Hckernews, HNstream, HNwatcher, Porter, HNmail and you can always use
Google Alerts itself and scope the URL
([https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com) "Apple Watch”).

While RSS and Hacker News are early examples of event sources, we are building
out 100s additional apps/APIs as event sources and any user will be able to
author their own.

Give it a try and let us know if you have any feedback or suggested
improvements!

[1] [https://docs.pipedream.com/event-
sources/](https://docs.pipedream.com/event-sources/)

[2] [https://rss.pipedream.com](https://rss.pipedream.com)

[3]
[https://github.com/PipedreamHQ/pipedream/blob/master/compone...](https://github.com/PipedreamHQ/pipedream/blob/master/components/hacker-
news/new-stories-by-keyword.js)

[4] [https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/](https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/)

[5]
[https://docs.pipedream.com/workflows/steps/code/](https://docs.pipedream.com/workflows/steps/code/)

[6]
[https://docs.pipedream.com/workflows/steps/actions/](https://docs.pipedream.com/workflows/steps/actions/)

[7]
[https://docs.pipedream.com/api/rest/](https://docs.pipedream.com/api/rest/)

